# UTF-8 Datei erstellen



## Guest (11. Feb 2009)

Moin,

ich würde gern eine XML-Datei im UTF-8 Format erstellen.


```
try{
		writer = outputFactory.createXMLEventWriter( 
				new FileOutputStream("C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/All Users/Desktop/data"+prop.getPropertyValue("DATUM")+".xml"));
		}
	    catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
           e.printStackTrace(); 
        }
        catch (XMLStreamException e) {
        e.printStackTrace();
        }
```

Die Datei wird jedoch im ANSI Format erstellt. Ich mussdiese dann im Editor öffnen und als UTF-8 abspeichern.

Wie bewerkstellige ich dies in Java ?


Mein Hearder sieht so aus:
XMLEvent header = eventFactory.createStartDocument("UTF-8", "1.0");

Das nutzt jedoch wenig im Bezug auf das Dateiformat...


VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (11. Feb 2009)

```
outputFactory.createXMLEventWriter(new BufferedWriter(new OutputStreamWriter(new FileOutputStream("outfilename"), "UTF-8")));
```


----------



## Guest (12. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Das funktioniert zwar einwandfrei, jedochwird die Datei immernoch im ANSI Format erstellt. Sprich: Im Editor istb ein Haken unter ANSI gesetzt , soll jedoch bei UTF-8 sein, da ich die Datei sonst nicht weiter verarbeiten kann.

Wie bekomme ich das hin ?


----------



## HoaX (12. Feb 2009)

Hast es denn mal versucht? Eigentlich sollte es gehn. Wenn die Datei wirklich noch als ANSI erkannt wird, so liegt das vielleicht daran, dass deine Datei einfach keien Zeichen enthält, die eine Entscheidung zulassen.


----------



## Leroy42 (12. Feb 2009)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das funktioniert zwar einwandfrei, jedochwird die Datei immernoch im ANSI Format erstellt. Sprich: Im Editor istb ein Haken unter ANSI gesetzt , soll jedoch bei UTF-8 sein,



Ich denke, daß dein Editor gar nicht erkennen kann, ob du die Datei als UTF-8 erstellt hast denn
das Encoding einer Datei *kann nirgendwo mit abgespeichert* werden.


----------



## didjitalist (12. Feb 2009)

für unicode schon. als binärmatsch am anfang der datei.


----------



## Ebenius (12. Feb 2009)

didjitalist hat gesagt.:
			
		

> für unicode schon. als binärmatsch am anfang der datei.


Unicode? Meinst Du UTF? Oder gibt's da was das ich nicht kenne?

Ebenius


----------



## didjitalist (12. Feb 2009)

ok, UTF. ich ignorier die anderen unicode formate immer gern.


----------

